# Advanced Modern Arnis Book Out Now!



## Dan Anderson (May 2, 2002)

Hello All,
I want to announce the completion of my newest ebook,* Advanced Modern Arnis - A Road To Mastery.* I am especially proud of this one.  

In it I go over topics such as centering, arm sensitivity, styles of arnis, countering the counter, the flow and much more.  It has 211 pages and over 1,300 photos and it has picture animation of many drills, including the left hand tapi-tapi actions.  

It sells for $29.95, the same as my previous two ebooks, _De-Fanging The Snake - A Guide To Modern Arnis Disarms_ and _Fighting Tactics And Strategies - A Successful Champions Winning Moves._ 

I have copies at the Buffalo Modern Arnis Camp and will have it up on my website very soon.

Dan Anderson
6th Degree Black Belt
Senior Master Modern Arnis


----------

